# Any reason not to use Elm as dimensional lumber?



## aussiechippie (Sep 15, 2009)

Any problems with using Elm in place of SPF dimensional lumber? The hardness seems to be up there and it seems like it should be stable enough once dried.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

The problem is that elm has spiral grain and is difficult to dry straight without twist or warp. If it was straight, it would not be a problem. The issue is keeping it straight. This characteristic is why woods like sycamore, sweetgum, elm, and hackberry are generally only commercially used as pallet wood. The beauty is there, but there is a devil inside.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

+1 what Wood Mizer just said.

Elm and Sweet Gum can both be beautiful woods but they won't stay straight.

Black Gum is another twisty wood. But it does have an uncanny ability to not split which makes it a good choice for rollers and wheels.

Often woods have characteristics that make them unsuitable for one application while makeing them ideal for another.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The red elm that I've used is more prone to movement than other woods I've used. Letting it acclimate is important. I went as far as to dimension it slightly oversized, then let it acclimate some more before final dimensioning. It can be incredibly beautiful wood.


----------



## aussiechippie (Sep 15, 2009)

So if I cut oversize (1/8, 1/4?), dry, then dimension it should be ok?


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Every lumber situation is unique, so there's no way to know for sure until you try it, but it did work fairly well for me. The wood moved alot in the first day to two after the first dimensioning session, but has held well for the few years since making these pieces.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

i say 1/4 would do it aussie.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

That is a lot of work for framing lumber, if that is what you are going to do with it. You can buy SPF dimensional lumber pretty cheap.


----------



## aussiechippie (Sep 15, 2009)

Those elm pieces look great knotscott! I appreciate that they don't look over-stained - I do appreciate seeing wood as it looks naturally instead of stained and dyed to within an inch of recognition.

It's true that dimensioned lumber is cheap WDHLT15, however with a limited woodworking budget, a limited patience budget from the wife if I overspend, a limited set of abundant tree species in the area (SLC Utah), and the fact I cannot pick up a part time job to pay for the materials (have a work visa but am only allowed to work for my sponsor employer), the only commodity I have left to work with is my time - so I'm just trying to figure out how to best use that and what my options are. I figure if I learn to fish (instead of going to the fishmonger) I'll be able to get more wood with which to work/play.

I appreciate the comments from everyone and am grateful I found this site for advice - there are so many friendly folk willing to help, and plenty of diverse opinions!


----------

